

Super High-Res Image Can Spot ‘Waldo’ In Any Mass Event - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2012/06/super-high-res-image-can-spot-waldo-in-any-mass-event/

======
rachelbythebay
Can we start a pool on when Google will buy this? No, they won't kill it.
Instead, they will use it to its fullest.

Maybe for the next Super Bowl?

